# Ram Tank Mates?!?!!?



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Hi all,

i currently have 4 Blue Rams living in my 15GL with 2 neon blue platys. the rams are evenly sexed and shelter is provided with a few cups. i also have a driftwood log that acts a barrier betweem the two cups. i see proper aggression between two of the them and see them just chasing the others away. i'm guessing the ones that they flare up and go face to face are the males and the ones that they just chase are females?!?!!?

the males have settled down well and have started showing some nice coloration. the females are yet to settle down and i'm hoping that happens by tomorrow. 

do you think i could add other cichlids with the rams? suggestions please!

cheers!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Not in a 15g tank. You have too many cichlids in there already IMO. You should take out 1 pair because if one pair decides to breed, they could kill the other rams....or atleast injure them. Those guys are little, but they are still cichlids. There isn't enough territory space in a 15g.

If you were to remove a pair, other tankmates would be peaceful, small fish like schooling fish or more platies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agree with belle, no other cichlids. The females have pink(ish) bellies and the males have longer first dorsal (frontmost spike on the top fin) spines. Traditional ram tankmates are small tetra and cories. But if you want babies, you just keep one pair alone.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

nope am not looking for babies but if i do find them breeding i dont mind. my confusion lies in the fact that i have a Ram that does have a pinkish belly but is aggressive as hell and acts more like a male than a female.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

update:

i gave one of the rams to a friend of mine whose ram died and moved 6 of my guppys to the 15GL. would this be ok?

cheers.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Should be but don't skimp on the water changes. Rams need clean water and guppies eat a lot.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

thanks emc7!

water is brand new. i had to redo the tank with softer gravel than the rockbase i had before. i'm gonna go with weekly wc of 20%.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Watch out for a pair to form.....the 3rd Ram will be like a 3rd wheel and they probably won't be very nice to it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

how do i know a pair has formed?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When one fish is hiding in the opposite corner of the tank.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I currently have my 2 male rams mixed with platys, guppies, mollies,angels, tetras..and they are great! very peacefull towards the other fish and each other. so pretty much any fish is good with them. just don't put them with gouramis ad they can be aggressive towards the rams and bully them, causing injuries. I know from experience  but my ram is back to normal and happier then ever!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

oh no! no gouramis for me! i dont like that fish! i've got them with guppys!


----------

